# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly представляет новую услугу «Родительский контроль»

## ByFly

Если ваши дети пользуются Интернетом, вы, безусловно, хотите обезопасить их от экстремизма и жесткости, пропаганды алкоголя и наркотиков, информации для взрослых. Но как определить, какие именно Интернет-ресурсы не стоит посещать, если в сети присутствуют миллионы сайтов?
 	Новая услуга Родительский контроль от byfly предназначена для того, чтобы защитить вас и ваших близких, в первую очередь детей, от вредной и нежелательной информации.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

ыыыы, хардкор, нынешние дети спокойно могут обойти этот контроль =\

----------

